# REAR TIRE opinions please!



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I am thinking of going with a billet specialties 18x9 (10 maybe) as a rear wheel on my 67 GTO. I like a tall tire, and my car will sit about 1-2" OVER stock height. What do you guys think about a pair of : CONTINENTAL Extreme Contact DW 275/45ZR-18 tires for the rear. 27.7" tall, 9" recommended rim, 10.7" wide. OPINIONS please.....and as always, don't be shy! :lol:............Thanks, Eric P.S. TIRE RACK has a great tire sizeing chart....pick a tire and click on "specs"!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah, those wheels will look Awsome, they kinda have a Ralley II vibe, you might even consider some accent paint on them in like argent silver or dark silver grey. And put the "factory" style lugnuts on them with the red centers to tie in with your interior color. And maybe some cool valvestem caps..........

As far as tires go.......... Just the widest, stickiest possible with that badass blown IAII your running.

Something like this - Goodyear D2550 36.0x17.5-16 Top Fuel - Funny Car Drag Slick Racing Tire Compound D-2E


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks ALKY, I am thinking about a red stripe and lug nuts on those wheels....as far as the tires.....a little wide for my wheel wells!:cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree Those are really good looking wheels, they DO have a Rallye II vibe.

Good thing you have that fancy chassis and suspension, I've got a feeling you're going to need every bit of it to even have a prayer of getting that monster to hook.

Can't wait to hear it run...

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I shoulda tubbed......:willy:


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

First time I drove my car with a set of 275 BFG T/A's I nailed it in 3rd gear at about 50 mph (with 3.55 gears) and smoke *rolled* in the open side windows and filled the cabin. Just sayin, .

The ET streets are a _little_ better.


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

I just looked at your garage animal, AWESOME project. I think any wheels will look great on it! When do you think it will be completed?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The motor should be done in about 3 weeks....the body is painted and being polished out......I have all the components and hope to assemble everything this winter, starting right after the holidays (too much partying before then)...Ericarty:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

you already know my opinion on Billet Spec's, love mine....and i like bigs & smalls on a go fast hotrod, what are you gonna run up front E, 225/60R 18?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

It's too early to tell about the fronts...gotta get the front end set-up and the weight on it...then measure and see what I can fit.. Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Maybe 245/45ZR-18 ....if it will fit...gotta check backspacing, etc... I did hear that the continental tires are excellent ..


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i think the 275 will be great. a car with that much attitude cant roll around on rubber bands.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Maybe 245/45ZR-18 ....if it will fit...gotta check backspacing, etc... I did hear that the continental tires are excellent ..


Get yourself one of these:
Percy's High Performance 01201 - Percy's WheelRite Wheel and Tire Fitment Tools - Overview - SummitRacing.com

It's a tool to help measure what will fit and what backspacing you need.

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Shane...Bear, Already bought one! Eric:cheers


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey Eric,

Glad to see you're coming along so far so fast! :cheers

I have 275/35/18's on the back of my 2005 and 245/40/18's up front. 

The back tires hook up real nice (Toyo Proxes 4) 
The front tires give me nice handling (Nitto Invo) 

I have also had superior results with (I know I couldn't believe this either) 
Sumitomo tires. 

Just thought I would give you some practical application info based on a V8 GTO with about 400 hp. 

With an upgraded suspension (I have coilovers all the way around on the 05) I have gotten GREAT results with the Toyo's. Not sure what size options they have with regard to the higher side walls. That's the only thing I can't help you with.

Good luck!
S
:cool


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks PPB !...the problem is custom suspension/stock fenders..and the car isn't sitting on the ground yet. So, I can't calculate what'll fit and not rub....I'd like to stay between 26.5 and 27" tall if I can....E


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I "used to" have a link to a place that would build steel Rallye II's with any backspacing you wanted, but dang if I can find it now....

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah, Nothing like custom backspacing to get the tire in the right place! ( and help empty the wallet).......Thanks Bear, post it if you come across it. Eric


----------



## old66tiger (Nov 2, 2011)

Don't ever go by what someone else thinks will fit. Call the boys at Driverzinc in California and they will tell you what to measure and they guarantee the fit or they will re-hoop the wheel for free. my 66 GTO took a 18X9 on the back with a 275 rear tire and it fits like a glove. That is with a 5 7/8" back spacing. A 10" would have been real interesting and probably too close for comfort. FWIW, I am running a set of the BS daggers and they are cool as hell.


----------



## old66tiger (Nov 2, 2011)

BTW...Driverz shipped for free, beat Billet specialties show price along with everyone else on the net. Jon is a good guy.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Yeah, Nothing like custom backspacing to get the tire in the right place! ( and help empty the wallet).......Thanks Bear, post it if you come across it. Eric


Found it! The place is Specialty Wheel --- it's not real obvious from their web site that they offer this, but in the back of their catalog there's a disclaimer that says "custom backspace wheels are non-returnable" or somthing like that. I remember talking with them on the phone once about some custom backspace Rallye II's. If I find I can get some "bigger meat" drag radials under my car with some custom backspace wheels, I'll be giving them a call.

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Bear!


----------

